# Randomly cannot connect to wireless Router.



## afi44 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello

I am using a Netgear Rangemax Wpn824 with comcast cable internet. This problem happened also on an older router but less frequent with this one.

I don't know if this is a common problem but I cannot seem to find it on the web and thought I would ask here.

The problem seems to only happen after someone restarts their computer.

What happens is 9/10 times on startup the internet will connect just fine but the 10% of the time it will say "Unable to connect to Shaun" (my wireless router) Sometimes if we restart the computer it will fix itself but usually we have to reset the router and it will fix itself and wont happen again for another couple of weeks.

I called comcast about it and their tech support said it was a router issue, that's when I put in my newer one (the rangemax) and its still happening.
We even upgraded the comcast modem recently too, and since it fixes itself when I reset the router I don't doubt its the router.

I can't seem to update the firmware on it, not sure if that will help. (It says not enough memory to complete)
Should I buy a new router? Any suggestions? (The rangemax is newer but its a few generations old)

Thanks 
-Shaun

Also we usually have about 2-3 pcs connected at one time, sometimes a mobile device.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

If you are using a wireless connection, have you tried using a direct connection to the router through an Ethernet line?


----------



## afi44 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have but on rare occasions, but we only have 1 5-10ft cable so its not very practical to use wired. One time when it first started happening I couldnt connect wirelessly I was able to connect wired and ended up resetting it to fix it.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

When you say you've reset the router, have you done a hard reset?


----------



## afi44 (Sep 21, 2011)

Mostly unplug it for 15 sec then plug it back in or use a pen and hit the reset button.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried adjusting the wireless settings in the router?


----------



## afi44 (Sep 21, 2011)

Jason09 said:


> Have you tried adjusting the wireless settings in the router?


Which settings?


----------



## Autonomyboy (Oct 23, 2011)

Try changing the wireless channel. If you're not dropping connection/struggling to connect whilst you're wired then it suggests there's a problem with wireless.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

This is the process of resetting the router to the factory default setting. How often do you have to do this? 


> Mostly unplug it for 15 sec then plug it back in or use a pen and hit the reset button.


Usually Comcast requires MAC cloning. Have you done this process?
Fix Your Internet Connection by Cloning Your MAC Address

From your wireless computer can you please post a Xirrus print screen by following the guide from this Sticky?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html


----------



## afi44 (Sep 21, 2011)

Okay.

I Tried the computer mac address (my router had an option for this) and it didn't work, I lost internet connection.

Here is the information 
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Shaun>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Shaun-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-89-A5-60-86-15
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-6F-B5-54-32
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f0eb:581b:7423:e9ce%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 28, 2011 9:08:45 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 29, 2011 9:08:45 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184549999
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-31-18-C0-00-02-6F-B5-54-32

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4FA327CE-BB92-4234-B381-F445185C75A4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3816:16c1:bc45:e9bf(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3816:16c1:bc45:e9bf%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



And again the problem is 1/10 times after the router has been fine for a period of weeks we are unable to connect to the router (I cant even get in to the router admin) Until we reset the router.

Happened on two different routers.

Thanks a ton.


----------

